# Now this is low bidding



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ran across this.

Sham Shield Powerwashing is now offering snow plowing and removal in the following towns, Windham area, Vernon, Coventry, Bolton Manchester, South Windsor, Danielson, Putnam, Dayville and Brooklyn for the very low price of $25.00 a pass regardless of the size of the driveway.

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/hss/3561146820.html

$25 a pass regardless of the size of the driveway.

How in the world can you make money, maintain your equipement, buy your insurance, gas, salt, etc... doing business like this?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Define "Pass" ? 

If they are referring to a driveway taking three passes to do the job $75 and its clear then I can see it.
Otherwise, its their loss..... Remember you can't fix STUPID!!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

mike6256;1575119 said:


> Define "Pass" ?
> 
> If they are referring to a driveway taking three passes to do the job $75 and its clear then I can see it.
> Otherwise, its their loss..... Remember you can't fix STUPID!!


You know I bet your right, I should have thought of that.

Still half asleep need more coffee 

Good call


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

If it is $25 per push I wish he travelled further north, I'd have him do my driveway


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Guy who owns the biz is in the millitary, m ost likely a specialist rank. Hes probably just out of the Army and doesn't yet know how to run a profitable business. Hell learn soon enough.


----------

